# Shooting after breakfast



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, right now i am house sitting for a friend with 2 dogs. They have a gorgeous backyard and this morning after breakfast and before to go to work I tried the 11mt range in the back of the house 

The target is a piece of leather 7/8 of an inch wide a made this small video just for fun.

The second and third shoots were tricky because the target moved sideways (1/4) but after he turned back to normal! 

Take care everybody and have a great weekend!!

Volp


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You're a great shot Volp! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Laser beam like accuracy. And the ear to ear grin. Nice combo, nice shooting!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> You're a great shot Volp! Thanks for sharing the video.


Thanks a lot to watch Beanflip!!! and thanks for your comment, it is always nice to read something from you 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

stinger said:


> Laser beam like accuracy. And the ear to ear grin. Nice combo, nice shooting!


Hi my Friend!!

The other day i changed my glasses, the laser and the ear to ear grin were in the price! 

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great shooting!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Your accuracy is astounding. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Great shooting!


Hi JTslinger, thanks to watch!

Volp



ChapmanHands said:


> Your accuracy is astounding. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks a lot ChapmanHands! I like your user name 

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting, my friend!!! I am always envious when I watch one of your videos. :wave: :thumbsup:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

FUDGE!!!!!!

I wish I could shoot like that!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Beautiful shooting, my friend!!! I am always envious when I watch one of your videos. :wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Hi Charles!! I am always happy when i read one of your comments, you are one of my favorite person in this forum.

Thanks!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Clean said:


> FUDGE!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I could shoot like that!


Thanks Mr. Clean! 

Practice, practice and practice this is the way and more important to have fun.

Take care

Volp


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Good shooting volp! That ttf work's for you!
Saludos


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Great shooting! What a way to start the day.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

You´re a topshooter man  Excelent work


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Volp!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent video!
Your smooth and accurate style are a joy to watch 
How long have you been shooting a slingshot?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

kupis said:


> Good shooting volp! That ttf work's for you!
> Saludos


Parece que funciona!

Gracias amigo!

Cuidate

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Great shooting! What a way to start the day.


Waffles and slingshot! what could i want more? hahaha

Thanks Dayhiker 



slingshooterPT said:


> You´re a topshooter man  Excelent work


Obrigado SlingshooterPT

Take care buddy

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> Excellent video!
> Your smooth and accurate style are a joy to watch
> How long have you been shooting a slingshot?


Hi M.J!! Thanks to stop and to watch the video!! 

Well I have shot slingshots all my life, I always had a slingshot in my backpack, but until 3.5 years ago i was holding the pouch with my left and the slingshot with my right, shooting instinctively with the release more or less in my shoulder and the slingshot 45 degrees, no aiming. Around 2012 I changed the way I shoot, now i hold the slingshot with my left and the pouch with my right, the slingshot horizontally and i aim. haha

Well i can say i have been shooting seriously since 2012.

Take care M.J always nice to read something from you!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice shooting Volp!


 :wave: 

Take care!

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the video!!!!!! Amazing form and accuracy.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

You rock 
so next Time i need to send you a smaller Target like pee size maybe 
Cheerio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Thanks for the video!!!!!! Amazing form and accuracy.


Hello Tag!!

Thanks a lot have a good sunday

Volp



leon13 said:


> You rock
> so next Time i need to send you a smaller Target like pee size maybe
> Cheerio


Leon13 :wave:

hahah no, no......your targets are perfect 

Volp


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen you miss ;- ) very nice shooting my friend.

BTW, for this shooting what size ammo did you shoot ?

wll


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wll said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you miss ;- ) very nice shooting my friend.
> 
> BTW, for this shooting what size ammo did you shoot ?
> 
> wll


Hi Wll! Thanks to stop and for your comment!! 
I used 5/16 steel balls,the size that i use almost always.

Take care

Volp


----------

